# The Temple of Lour, Forfar, Scotland, Oct 09



## spacepunk (Oct 26, 2009)

Sounds impressive doesn't?







I found this on Live maps and at first thought it was an animal feeding trough, but then I noticed the shadow and thought "aha!".
Anyway after much searching in the car and alot of trudging thru woods and across fields I eventually found it. Not quite as impressive as it sounded, it's basically a monument to The Carnegy Family and contains a few (surprisingly well kept) graves.


















































My route.


----------



## JandChar (Oct 26, 2009)

Great find! and the gravestones look to be in fantastic condition! and not a sign of any ned attacks!


----------



## Smellycat (Oct 26, 2009)

Godd find SP. Never seen that one before. was LOLing at your wee map ha ha!! Keep up the good work


----------



## foz101 (Oct 26, 2009)

Is the tower a crypt of some sort with the stones outside as a memorial? Or are the bodies under the stones and something else interesting inside? Or nothing.


----------



## JHML1 (Oct 26, 2009)

I've been looking for the Temple of Fiddes for years....! It's somewhere near Stonehaven...


----------



## krela (Oct 26, 2009)

spacepunk said:


>



This photo demonstrates perfectly the dangers of drink/urbexing.


----------



## night crawler (Oct 27, 2009)

What a great find


----------



## escortmad79 (Oct 27, 2009)

I like the symmetry in that.

Good find


----------



## small_ant (Nov 4, 2009)

That's great! 
Such graveyard in the middle of nowhere


----------



## Pincheck (Nov 4, 2009)

JHML1 said:


> I've been looking for the Temple of Fiddes for years....! It's somewhere near Stonehaven...




may help
here

try here

nicely Done SP 

Krela thats the yelloow Ninja route


----------



## Misstee (Nov 5, 2009)

That's a lovely find, Spacepunk, and great photos.

As has been said above, in great condition too.


----------



## DJhooker (Nov 21, 2009)

you found the entrance to the grail m'lad arggh

nice find


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 21, 2009)

krela said:


> This photo demonstrates perfectly the dangers of drink/urbexing.



LOL!!! Or the evidence of brambles...plus booze...and the 'where the feck am I?' attitude. 
Nice find.


----------

